# Farewell Aviodrome



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2011)

Last week, the dutch national air- and space museum Aviodrome closed it's doors forever after going bankrupt. Our government didn't want to support because they rather throw away money in bottom-less pits like the Greece corruption and other European countries.
The whole collection will be sold to the higest bidder and so will probably mostly lost for our country. This includes the famous "Uiver", world's only real flying DC2, one of 2 still existing Fokker F.VII's, the last remaining Dutch warplane from May 1940, a Fokker C.V. and many other rare birds.
See below some pics I made in better times...

Uiver taxing:





Wright flyer




Connie, flyable:




Fokker C.V:




Fokker F.II:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2011)

Such a shame. Too bad some private buyer can not come along and keep it in your country.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2011)

That's terrible news Marcel! I hope some miracle can happen to save the collection, and keep it in Holland.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2011)

Terrible to hear  Let's hope for the best with regards to the collection.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes it is. There are rumours that KLM wants to buy the Uiver. which could bee good. But let's wait. I'll believe it when it happens


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2011)

Dang, that sucks. I'm hoping some aviator/collector steps forward and takes the whole collection for display elsewhere.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2011)

Very sad news Marcel. As with the rest I hope to hear that there was a last minute reprieve by a private investor.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

That just <BLEEPING> blows!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2011)

With all here. Hopefully some one will purchase the entire collection and leave it where it's at.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

man...that just sucks....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a shame.


----------



## Readie (Dec 28, 2011)

Marcel said:


> Last week, the dutch national air- and space museum Aviodrome closed it's doors forever after going bankrupt. Our government didn't want to support because they rather throw away money in bottom-less pits like the Greece corruption and other European countries.
> The whole collection will be sold to the higest bidder and so will probably mostly lost for our country. This includes the famous "Uiver", world's only real flying DC2, one of 2 still existing Fokker F.VII's, the last remaining Dutch warplane from May 1940, a Fokker C.V. and many other rare birds.
> See below some pics I made in better times...
> 
> ...



Damn shame. Irreplaceable aircraft and very shortsighted of your Government. Don't fret we'll be selling everything soon as well....
John


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2011)

Some mderatly good news. A group of 20 Organisations is trying to make a rescue. Have good hopes but they have to be quick.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

What a shame.  I hope the entire economical situation will change as soon as possible.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 2, 2012)

that is simply horrible! that such an institution with its fine collection would be let go. what is really the bad part is there are probably dozens of worthless "projects" that could be scrubbed instead of that. you have my condolences, marcel. hopefully one of those groups or a collaberation of several of them will prevail.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, looks like we'll might have a restart. The Libema group, a well known owner of dutch amusement parks seems to have bought the whole stuff. Tomorrow they'll give a press conference about their plans.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hopefully good news Marcel.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, first see it then believe it. We'll see. It's quite a rare collection that should not be sold to the highest bider.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope it works out well Marcel. I'd hate to see them keep some stuff as 'attractions', and sell-off the rest.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope that's the way it works out.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that they keep the museum intact and where it's at...some of the aircraft in that collection are national treasures.


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

Me too. Getting sick of this sort of thing - continuously happening here in Hungary. (National Airline MALÉV went bankrupt last month - about 2500 workers lost their jobs without notice or pay.  )


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a good outcome Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2012)

Seems like aviodrome will open it's doors again 28th of April. Sounds good Don't know the details yet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2012)

Great news Marcel!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great news Marcel. No one knows where your countries history may have ended up if the museum hadn't been reopened.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, seems like they have plans to make it more intersting for people. More playgrounds for childeren, more aircraft open for public, and more weekends when the aircraft will taxi or do engine tests. The only thing that worries me is that they don't talk about the archives that are there. The Aviodrome was also in the possesion of archives amongst which the Fokker archive. It's not mentioned so I don't know what will happen to that.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to hear! 

Hopefully the archives are included.


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

Echo Hugh's post!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds good. To do what they are proposing I would think will require some investment, to keep it workable in an ongoing way. So, let's hope they also invest in archival storage and cataloguing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent, hope we continue to get positve news...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2012)

What a pleasant turn around! Good news


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice to see the turnaround on this subject. Hopefully the Archives are included in their plans.


Wheels


----------

